# New Open Source Indian Rupee Font



## iitmanojit (Jul 30, 2010)

I have created a new open source font for the support of Indian Rupee symbol.
*1.bp.blogspot.com/_bHWuS_fQkG0/TFK7M36J8RI/AAAAAAAAAME/4cbqtuwnK3s/s320/Rupee+symbol.gif

Read more at here

TechFat: New Open Source Indian Rupee Font


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice job dude 

As a side note, in order to install it in Ubuntu and should work in other distros too:
Open $HOME/.fonts and just copy the font here.

Run this command in terminal:

```
sudo fc-cache -f -v
```
It will be installed


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 31, 2010)

@ both : good job !!


----------

